# best bits for cabinet doors



## dgave (Aug 24, 2010)

Rail-and-stile and raised-panel cutters represent a major investment compared with other types of router bits. I'm interested to learn what folks on this board consider to be the best brands of bit sets for cabinet doors. I know Freud bits have a good reputation, for example, but what are some other good brands?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Mike has a great set for sale at a great price I would buy it but I have to many sets now 

http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-classifieds/30722-fs-cmt-kitchen-cabinet-bit-set.html

====



dgave said:


> Rail-and-stile and raised-panel cutters represent a major investment compared with other types of router bits. I'm interested to learn what folks on this board consider to be the best brands of bit sets for cabinet doors. I know Freud bits have a good reputation, for example, but what are some other good brands?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi David,
There are quite a few brands that will work well. Sommerfeld make some quality bits as well as Whiteside. Some bits come with a back cutter & some do not. I prefer to use bits with a back cutter on raised panels because it will machine the front & back of the panel at the same time to fit in your rails & stiles. Machine your parts with the face down & your parts will all be flush on the front.

6-Pc Cabinet Making Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't forget about the Clearance items,with free shipping the norm.. 

Clearance-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/sommerfelds/catalog/page03.pdf

======



jlord said:


> Hi David,
> There are quite a few brands that will work well. Sommerfeld make some quality bits as well as Whiteside. Some bits come with a back cutter & some do not. I prefer to use bits with a back cutter on raised panels because it will machine the front & back of the panel at the same time to fit in your rails & stiles. Machine your parts with the face down & your parts will all be flush on the front.
> 
> 6-Pc Cabinet Making Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## JKV (May 21, 2011)

check out Grizzly I have had no problems with theirs


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Mike has a great set for sale at a great price I would buy it but I have to many sets now
> 
> ...


I'd jump on that deal. I have that set and it's a darned fine one. Worth well more than what Mike is asking.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Who makes vertical rail and stile bits?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

No one that I know about BUT you can use the R & S in the Horz. table easy, but I'm not to sure why you would 

===



The Warthog said:


> Who makes vertical rail and stile bits?


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Truth be told I can not succesfully do rail and stile with out two tables set up So that means using the two bit set. Manufacturer emdorsements listed above How heavy will it be used should guide your selection from high to low price but I beiieve Freud a bit pricier than equal quality


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

The real truth is you don't need to buy the high end bits the low price bits will do the job just fine and one router table is all you need the norm.. now if you do it day in and day out you need the high end bits..for the speed and they will stay sharper longer but not always..

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/30226-panel-doors-1-4-router.html

===



paduke said:


> Truth be told I can not succesfully do rail and stile with out two tables set up So that means using the two bit set. Manufacturer emdorsements listed above How heavy will it be used should guide your selection from high to low price but I beiieve Freud a bit pricier than equal quality


----------



## gonewild (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a question if you do not mind.

I have a home shop with most of the stuff to build anything. Thickness planer and jointer, etc.

I have bought a 3 1/2 OGEE raised panel bit but I find out good cabinets use the 3/4" wood and a back cutter bit. here is the question 

Why do you use the thicker wood now I know I take my wood down from 13/16 to 3/4" for my rail and stiles so to me to then cut the wood from 3/4 to 1/2 is just plan dumb. With the added thickness does that feel better and in most case poeple think it is a higher quility door?

One more question and I know what most will say it is up to what I like as for raised panel OGEE with a rised lip or rounded. What is the style I only ask because I have no sense of style or trends.

Freud 99-571 OGEE with back cutter that says NEW as in added to there Freud line. Is that mean it is a new trend they are making the bit to fit the market. 

Sorry for the lame questions but my skill level is far to good but I have no direction. I have made my bathroom vanity and linin cabinet now I need to figure what doors I want. I will be moving on to building all kitchen cabinet next year so I want to pick the right style. I can add photos later if need to help decide. All input would be helpful Thanks everyone.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I wish I could buy one..  but to high price for me  I have over 30 panel bits that would be 3000.oo for just panel bits.
Can't have to many bits LOL, from 2" to 3 5/8" OD and many profiles.

The Freud Quadra-Cut employs four cutting blades it's new thing with Freud.

You can use 13/16" but it may be a bit proud of the frame but that's up to you.
Many like to see 1/2" to 5/8" thick panels on the high end cabinets..
Because you are going to use a OG bit round just fine it go's with the OG bit.

see notes on the bit on the bottom the web page below.
http://www.amazon.com/Freud-99-571-...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1322801339&sr=1-1
====



gonewild said:


> I have a question if you do not mind.
> 
> I have a home shop with most of the stuff to build anything. Thickness planer and jointer, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## gonewild (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi thanks for the reply, I was going to use 3/4" not 13/16 that is the raw wood I buy. I will add a photo in the morning right now I am a work.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

gonewild said:


> Hi thanks for the reply, I was going to use 3/4" not 13/16 that is the raw wood I buy. I will add a photo in the morning right now I am a work.


When I make cabinet face frames, doors, & drawers fronts I start with 4/4 which actually measures out to 13/16". This is also the same for other cabinet makers I know. After assembly & sanding the material ends up being closer to 3/4". I prefer panel bits with a backcutter as this machines your panel for a 1/4" tenon to fit the rails & stiles at the same time it cuts the profile saving the extra step.

Your parts are usually machined with good face down & doing this will have all parts on the same plane when assembled.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 2, 2011)

OK I am there on that but does other the the look of the joints does the extra thick door mean heaver and better quitity?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

gonewild said:


> OK I am there on that but does other the the look of the joints does the extra thick door mean heaver and better quitity?


In general yes. But quality can mean different things to different people. The only time I use thinner than 3/4 hardwood on doors & drawer fronts are for those that want a recessed flat center panel in their doors. As said before all hardwood I buy for cabinets start as 4/4. I do not buy cabinet material at the Home Depot or Lowe's. 

A couple of custom cabinet maker buddies of mine also start with 4/4. They use 3/4 ply for the boxes, they might use 3/4", 1/2" or 1/4" ply for backs & that is based on the individual project & none of them will get their material from HD or Lowe's. For a paint grade project I will use Poplar or Maple for the rails & stiles & MDF for the center panel.

That's not saying you can't buy your material from these places to build cabinets it's just they don't offer the high quality & multiple selection of different species. The selection is usually limited to Oak & Birch. The veneers are usually thinner than the high grade material used is top quality cabinets. But along with top quality material comes a top price.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 2, 2011)

jlord said:


> That's not saying you can't buy your material from these places to build cabinets it's just they don't offer the high quality & multiple selection of different species. The selection is usually limited to Oak & Birch. The veneers are usually thinner than the high grade material used is top quality cabinets. But along with top quality material comes a top price.


Thanks jlord,
I do not buy my stuff from HD. I buy 4/4 from timber in Mesa, AZ

I just was asking about the thickness of the center panel because I hear both ways, some like a light door but most have 3/4 raised panel is what I was asking mostly.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Bob

Agreed only one RT is neccesary BUT I found it convenient when installing raised panel wainscote in living room to leave RT's set up because of all my do overs.


----------

